# BBS RX... cone seat or ball seat???



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

finally found information on the web somewhere! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://bbs-usa-appguide.com/pu...t.cfm
says to use oem wheel bolts for rx's




_Modified by CHersh1088 at 3:00 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: BBS RX... cone seat or ball seat??? (CHersh1088)*

anyone?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: BBS RX... cone seat or ball seat??? (CHersh1088)*

Just because the RXII wheels that came on the Wolfsburg Jettas were ball seat I don't think that means that all RXII wheels are ball seat. I think most afterarket BBS wheels are cone seat - but there are exceptions like the BBS VZ wheels.
I assume that you don't have access to the wheels so you can't just check to see which they are???


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: BBS RX... cone seat or ball seat??? (dennisgli)*

yes i have access to them and i have never seen cone seat ones in person but i think the rx's look like they are ball seat so i just want a for sure answer of someone that knows for sure 
cuz i was told before that all aftermarket wheels are cone seat....

so i just want to be sure.... these are aftermarket wheels im pretty sure cuz i dont think they were offered on any cars as oe....


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: BBS RX... cone seat or ball seat??? (CHersh1088)*

just want to know for sure.... anyone have a website or anything for me that would say if they are cone or ball seat


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: BBS RX... cone seat or ball seat??? (CHersh1088)*

I suspect that they are cone seat. If they aren't new I'd look at them closely to make sure that they aren't cone seat that somebody used ball seat lugs on - and caused round indentations in the seats.


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: BBS RX... cone seat or ball seat??? (dennisgli)*

yeah thats what i was suspecting someone did.... thats why i would like to find out for sure, from like a website or something...


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: BBS RX... cone seat or ball seat??? (CHersh1088)*

up


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: BBS RX... cone seat or ball seat??? (CHersh1088)*

anyone have a website?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: BBS RX... cone seat or ball seat??? (CHersh1088)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CHersh1088* »_finally found information on the web somewhere! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by CHersh1088 at 10:01 AM 12-28-2007_

But you aren't going to share web site with us???


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: BBS RX... cone seat or ball seat??? (dennisgli)*

posted it at the top of the thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: BBS RX... cone seat or ball seat??? (CHersh1088)*

Good info' - thanks.


----------

